# check this out if you need a good microscope for checking trics



## mrniceguy (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=microscope&origkw=microscope&sr=1 

this is a good, easy to get microscope you can use to check trics and have fun looking at dry weed with  . it has 60x-100x zoom which is more than you need to check trics with and you can get it online at the above link or at any radioshack for 12-13 dollars. i hope this helps 




(i posted this in the indoor growing section but it got lost in the masses,and i still see ?'s about microscopes, this is where i should have put it originally.)


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrniceguy said:
			
		

> http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=microscope&origkw=microscope&sr=1
> 
> this is a good, easy to get microscope you can use to check trics and have fun looking at dry weed with . it has 60x-100x zoom which is more than you need to check trics with and you can get it online at the above link or at any radioshack for 12-13 dollars. i hope this helps
> 
> ...


 



Thanks for the post.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 15, 2008)

this thing kicks *** for 13 clams


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 15, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> this thing kicks *** for 13 clams


 
cant beat it


----------



## 100percent (Jul 17, 2008)

i've been looking for a good place to find one of these for a few days now.  thanks!


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 17, 2008)

100percent said:
			
		

> i've been looking for a good place to find one of these for a few days now. thanks!


 
awsome....glad it helped


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey I got a question, if any one know any device or software or anything that will show where all patoral cars is at, any thing gps showing on screen or whatever that warns us when police is around or whatever?  for home use not use for cars?


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey I got a question, if any one know any device or software or anything that will show where all patoral cars is at, any thing gps showing on screen or whatever that warns us when police is around or whatever? for home use not use for cars?


 
i dont think there is a such thing


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 17, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey I got a question, if any one know any device or software or anything that will show where all patoral cars is at, any thing gps showing on screen or whatever that warns us when police is around or whatever?  for home use not use for cars?



The only thing like that that exists is a CB scanner, that lets you listen to police com traffic.


----------



## smokey420 (Jul 25, 2008)

this is awsome thanks mrniceguy for this helpful link


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 25, 2008)

smokey420 said:
			
		

> this is awsome thanks mrniceguy for this helpful link


im glad it helped


----------



## che420 (Jul 25, 2008)

i think this would make a good sticky


----------

